# If you are on facebook



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

If you are on facebook...please go to "Fetching Tags" and "like" Leo's photo to help him win a new tag!:smile:

They are doing a "Cruddy Tags 2011" and are giving away a tag to photos with the most likes!:happy:


Please help him out to win his VERY OWN new tag!:biggrin: :thumb:

Here is their page:
https://www.facebook.com/fetchingtags

And feel free to add us if you would like!:biggrin:

And Leo's picture and story!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=246226418722213&set=o.345706681371&type=1&theater

Here is the photo that you will see of my dashing boy!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Voted -- good luck!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We voted!!

I sent you a friend request too!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Serendipity said:


> Voted -- good luck!





Northwoods10 said:


> We voted!!
> 
> I sent you a friend request too!


Thank you both!:happy:

And Kelley I accepted!:smile:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Voted! Good Luck!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Voted and sent a friend request!  Good luck!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Done! :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all!:biggrin:


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

I voted too! Yay!!!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

voted and also sent a friend request


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> If you are on facebook...please go to "Fetching Tags" and "like" Leo's photo to help him win a new tag!:smile:
> 
> They are doing a "Cruddy Tags 2011" and are giving away a tag to photos with the most likes!:happy:
> 
> ...



i just saw this....it won't let me 'like' it


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

'Like' the page that it's on first. Then it will allow you to 'like'.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Jynical said:


> 'Like' the page that it's on first. Then it will allow you to 'like'.


thank you. it worked.

voted, abi.


----------



## rgordon82 (Jul 17, 2011)

Voted. Good Luck!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Voted :thumb:


----------

